# Snowball On Way To ER ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought Snowball was okay after his dental surgery ... but, something is wrong. We are on our way to the ER. 

Sorry for the downer ... but, I am asking for prayers please.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way. Stay strong.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh no, I hope that Snowball will be all right. Please keep us posted and I will be sending good thoughts your way for Snowball!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying everything turns out ok.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Will be sending positive thoughts for Snowball Pie and his mommy. Poor baby, I hope with all my heart that he will be better after your visit to the ER.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Hope all will be ok...keep us posted!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no, positive thoughts for snowball.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lord Jesus, prepare the way, touch Snowball this very moment I pray.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that Snowball is ok. I am so sorry you are going through this worry.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thinking of you and Snowball! Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Prayers going out


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You got it Marie! Poor Snowball sure has been having a tough time of it, hoping and praying everything is ok!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying he's OK! xoxox


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Poor Snowball - praying!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh no, I hope Snowball is okay. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, thank you for always being with us,
Lord thank you for Snowball, he's such a delight to Marie and Félix, I have no idea what has caused Marie and Félix to run little Snowball to the vets, but you do, Lord go before them, guide the vet, give him your eyes to see.
In times like this all we can do is hold your hand and put our trust in you, sometimes that's so hard to do when we can't see with our eyes and understand with our mind what is happening right before us, but you promise never to leave us or forsake us, you love little Snowball, you have his very life in your hands, Lord touch him in the name of Jesus, bring forth your angels may they bring protection over Snowball, Holy Holy Holy is the God almighty, may your name always be glorified in everything we say and do. Thank you Lord for your hand of mercy over Mary and Félix, calm their troubled hearts, may they feel your holy presence come over them. Thank you Lord for little Snowball, may his life be long, his days bring joy and love to all around him. Touch Snowball now in the precious name of Jesus Amen


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Praying for Snowball!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hoping everything is ok and sending hugs and prayers your way:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Checking in for news.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sure Marie will catch ya'll up, but she posted on FB and Snowball is home napping. Some kind of allergic reaction post surgery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought just maybe there would be a update, I want to call you, but will wait until a update, I love you Marie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope everything turns out OK. Snowball has been through so much lately as has his mommy. I will keep checking back for an update too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:heart:


Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, thank you for always being with us,
> Lord thank you for Snowball, he's such a delight to Marie and Félix, I have no idea what has caused Marie and Félix to run little Snowball to the vets, but you do, Lord go before them, guide the vet, give him your eyes to see.
> In times like this all we can do is hold your hand and put our trust in you, sometimes that's so hard to do when we can't see with our eyes and understand with our mind what is happening right before us, but you promise never to leave us or forsake us, you love little Snowball, you have his very life in your hands, Lord touch him in the name of Jesus, bring forth your angels may they bring protection over Snowball, Holy Holy Holy is the God almighty, may your name always be glorified in everything we say and do. Thank you Lord for your hand of mercy over Mary and Félix, calm their troubled hearts, may they feel your holy presence come over them. Thank you Lord for little Snowball, may his life be long, his days bring joy and love to all around him. Touch Snowball now in the precious name of Jesus Amen


Paula, thank you so much for your beautiful and comforting prayer. I love you, darling friend.:wub:

We are home now. Snowball is resting. We are not 100% sure ... but, it appears to have been a seasonal allergy reaction triggered by the dental surgery ... if that makes sense. Also, he apparently was experiencing nausea. I am probably not explaining this clearly ... sorry.

Last night after we were in bed ... Snowball started digging and scratching and licking his legs and paws. Felix went to pick Snowball up and Snowball growled and tried to nip Felix. We thought he had to be feeling pain ... so, we gave him Tramadol ... which we had taken him off of the day before. After that, he slept through most of the night. However, late this morning it started all over again. Felix kept on saying Snowball was probably nauseous because he had the Tramadol last night and hadn't had any food yet today. Snowball did eat the scrambled egg. However, he continued to be restless and lick, etc. So, at that point I thought it was best to take him to the ER. He was given Cerenia and the antihistamine ... and, shortly after that he was okay. And, his vitals were okay.

So, we are keeping an eye on him and following up tomorrow with Dr. Strickland, who did his dental surgery. Snowball has a follow-up appointment on Thursday to check all is okay with the dental surgery ... but, they might ask us to come in tomorrow.

I know I might sound paranoid about Snowball ... but, it was only two months ago that he was diagnosed with MVD. And, then after that we were nursing the eye infection. And, then the dental surgery. So, a lot happening in two months. The poor little guy has had so many vet visits over the past few months ... but, every time the doctors assure me that it was good we brought him into the office because he did need medical care.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> Checking in for news.


Janine, I just posted an update here ... but, I think my update on FB is a little more detailed. 

Thank you, for asking about Snowball.

And, thank you to all of Snowball's other awesome aunties and awesome uncle for being there, as always, for us. :wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You are not paranoid, you need to be vigilant. Snowball has been through so much. It is true that pollen is really right now. Luck has been licking a bit more than usual. A good freeze will set things right. Hope snowball feels better and the three of you get a good night sleep tonight.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just seeing your post  . I'm so sorry Snowball has been through so much. Poor sweet baby. Please know yall are in our prayers. Hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad Snowball is okay! You all have been through so much. I hope the meds will bring Snowball some relief and you can all get a good night's sleep tonight! 

Hugs,


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord

Wow Marie I logged on and saw your thread and immediately went into prayer for Snowball and you, Félix. So glad he's feeling better. I was going to call you but I'll wait to see the update tomorrow. Please give little Snowball loves from me.I love you dear Marie, now go take a nap


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

So glad he's home with you and resting! Hopefully he will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just saw this Marie. So glad Snowball's home and is resting now.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh dear Hugs and Prayers for Snowball!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad Snowball is resting and yes it has been a bad year for allergies!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> You are not paranoid, you need to be vigilant. Snowball has been through so much. It is true that pollen is really right now. Luck has been licking a bit more than usual. A good freeze will set things right. Hope snowball feels better and the three of you get a good night sleep tonight.


Thank you, Walter. 

It's just that every time I think he's okay ... it starts all over again. We gave him his antihistamine tonight and then he had a difficult time getting comfortable again. So, we just gave him another Tramadol. I think he is finally falling asleep now. 

I guess we will be taking him in tomorrow afternoon to make sure his gums are healing properly. I think the vet's office is going to tell us not to wait until Thursday. 

We have been so careful with his meals and watching him. I probably said this before ... but it is making me feel so bad that he can't chew on his snap peas yet ... nor play with his favorite tuggie toy ... we just have to wait.

I do feel so grateful for all my friends here and on FB who care so much about Snowball. I can't thank you enough for having taken time to post your support, love, and prayers. :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball this is auntie talking to you, sweetheart I hope you wake in the morning feeling better, mommy and daddy love you so much, so little one we all need you feeing better.:wub: 
Marie I love you, your a good mommy, try and get rest, I'll be praying tonight for all of you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Snowball this is auntie talking to you, sweetheart I hope you wake in the morning feeling better, mommy and daddy love you so much, so little one we all need you feeing better.:wub:
> Marie I love you, your a good mommy, try and get rest, I'll be praying tonight for all of you


I love you so much, Paula.:heart: I often think that no matter how much you have gone through ... you are still there for others. 

Snowball is sleeping peacefully now. You should have seen him before he had the Tramadol though. Bless his heart ... it was very easy to see he wasn't feeling comfortable and that something was bothering him. I am pretty sure we will take him in to the vet's office tomorrow to make sure the gums are healing okay. I could be wrong, but, I don't think he should need the Tramadol at this point if things were completely okay. This is day seven since his dental surgery.

Okay, I am going to try and get some sleep in a few minutes. I just need to wind down a little bit.

Thank you for all your prayers, my darling Earth Angel friend. :heart:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Marie, I'm so sorry to hear about poor Snowball!

Sending lots of hugs and healing wishes your way!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking on Snowball this morning and hoping he's back to his normal self.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying that Snowball is feeling better this morning.rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexa said:


> Marie, I'm so sorry to hear about poor Snowball!
> 
> Sending lots of hugs and healing wishes your way!:wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lynda said:


> Praying that Snowball is feeling better this morning.rayer:


Thank you, Lynda.:tender:

He has an appointment today at four-thirty ... so, I will update after that.


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Marie, so sad about SnowBall. I am anxiately waiting for your post. Shirley


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie -- an update? :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

shirlin said:


> Marie, so sad about SnowBall. I am anxiately waiting for your post. Shirley


Awww ... thank you so much, Shirley, for checking in on Snowball. :tender:

Yesterday the doctor said that Snowball's gums are still healing where Snowball's teeth were extracted. There is no infection, thank goodness. However, it looks as though it will probably take another week before his gums are completely healed. The sutures have not yet completely dissolved. Dr. Strickland, who did Snowball's dental cleaning and extractions was in surgery yesterday ... so, one of the other vets, Dr. Willkom, examined Snowball.

Snowball will see Dr. Strickland this Thursday for his regular follow-up.

I still plan on making an appointment with a dental specialist just to make sure we are doing everything humanly possible to save as many teeth as possible in the future. I don't know ... I guess what bothers me is that Snowball has his teeth cleaned every single day (well, except for now we are not to clean them until his gums heal) and he has had no cavities ... in fact, his teeth are white. However, he had a 50% and 70% bone loss above the teeth extracted. I just want to learn why.

Shirley, I will let you know what Dr. Strickland says on Thursday. And, I plan on making the appointment with a dental specialist today or tomorrow, for sure.

I am trying so hard to keep on top of this with Snowball ... even more so because of the diagnosis of MVD. 

Love and hugs to Snowball's Grandma Shirley. :heart::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Still praying for your baby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am glad he's doing a bit better everyday, Marie he is going to be so happy when he can finally have his favorite snap peas. Give little precious Snowball loves from me.
Are you getting your rest?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I just ditto Paula's post. I am so glad he is improving.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie -- an update? :wub::wub:





donnad said:


> Still praying for your baby.


Thank you for checking back about Snowball, Sue and Donna.:wub::wub:

Sue, I still have to post something on my FB page about Snowball's update. And, oh dear ... the pictures that Sylvia requested, too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I am glad he's doing a bit better everyday, Marie he is going to be so happy when he can finally have his favorite snap peas. Give little precious Snowball loves from me.
> Are you getting your rest?


Paula, I cannot wait until he can have his snap peas again. You are right. ... he will be so happy.

I gave Snowball hugs and kisses from you ... and, he feels the love from his Auntie Paula. :tender::heart::wub:

Yes, I am getting some rest. I just woke up from a little nap. Thank you, sweet friend for asking.:wub: I love you bunches and gobs, Paula. :heart:




wkomorow said:


> Can I just ditto Paula's post. I am so glad he is improving.


Thank you so much, Walter. Snowball sends his Uncle Walter puppy doggie licks.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, Snowball has his follow-up appointment with Dr. Strickland at 3:30pm this afternoon. I so hope we will get the okay that Snowball can finally enjoy his favorite treat and snack food again ... his beloved snap peas. We might have to wait a few more days ... but, I am actually thinking positive today!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hoping that Snowball's followup goes well. Truly, the teeth issues are mostly due to the Maltese breed and my understanding is that there is very little that can be done.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball honey auntie has her fingers crossed you will be able to have some snap peas tonight:chili: kisses to you sweetheart, you've been such a good boy through all this, you are definitely a little angel:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoping that Snowball's follow up with Dr. Strickland went well. I agree with Paula, hope he gets his favorite treat back!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Snowball honey auntie has her fingers crossed you will be able to have some snap peas tonight:chili: kisses to you sweetheart, you've been such a good boy through all this, you are definitely a little angel:wub:





sherry said:


> Hoping that Snowball's follow up with Dr. Strickland went well. I agree with Paula, hope he gets his favorite treat back!


Thank you, Paula and Sherry for checking in. 

Snowball's stitches have still not disolved completely yet. Dr. Strickland said it might take another week or two. However, he said it's okay for Snowball to go back to eating his regular foods. 

Something is still off though.  After we came back home I offered Snowball his favorite ... a snap pea. He was so excited. But, when he tried to chew on it he had difficulty and kept dropping it out of his mouth. He looked so confused.

A little later we took a drive to his favorite walking spot in Leesburg. He wasn't even excited about that. In fact, when Felix placed him down on the sidewalk to walk ... Snowball just sat there. 

When we brought him back home he just wanted to go to lay down. He wasn't even interested in his favorite tuggie toy.

He really looks and acts depressed.  I don't know if it's because he has been overwhelmed with so many vet visits recently. Or, maybe his mouth is sensitive from the exam from yesterday afternoon. Or, if he just doesn't feel well. The stitches in his mouth are causing him to have a little bad breath ... so, now I am wondering if that could, God forbid, be causing a problem. 

Last night I went to bed early with Snowball ... a little after nine o'clock. It is almost nine in the morning now ... and, he is still sleeping. He hardly moved during the night. So, I don't know. I'll see how he acts closer to noon.

He hasn't been barking at all either. 

I wish I had 100% positive news to report. I'm sorry.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm sorry Snowball still isn't acting himself. Maybe the stitches are pulling and tugging his mouth like they do when they're healing. This might be bugging him. Hopefully it's just something like that.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm wondering - is he on pain meds? If so, that could cause him to be less active and not so interested in what's going on around him. Could also make his stomach a little queasy. Just a thought.....


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing - mine didn't act right or eat right until the second day after they were off the pain meds when we had their dentals done. Hope Snowball is better soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no I had hoped he would be back to his happy little self. He's been through so much lately, poor little Snowball. I'll check in later Marie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Snowball. I bet the pea was painful because it was hard - try to put it in the microwave and let it soften and then see what happens. He has been through so very, very much lately. He probably is a little sad and probably a little tired too. And he was on some medication too, right. And meds can affect different dogs in different ways.

I sure hope he is back to himself soon.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I think that when the stiches are out he will start to feel better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm hoping that Snowball is feeling better today. I know we're all worried about that special little boy. Sending lots of prayers.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Checkingolice: to see how Snowball is doing today

rayerraying he is doing better every day



*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> I'm sorry Snowball still isn't acting himself. Maybe the stitches are pulling and tugging his mouth like they do when they're healing. This might be bugging him. Hopefully it's just something like that.





maggie's mommy said:


> I'm wondering - is he on pain meds? If so, that could cause him to be less active and not so interested in what's going on around him. Could also make his stomach a little queasy. Just a thought.....





Lou's Mom said:


> I was wondering the same thing - mine didn't act right or eat right until the second day after they were off the pain meds when we had their dentals done. Hope Snowball is better soon.





Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh no I had hoped he would be back to his happy little self. He's been through so much lately, poor little Snowball. I'll check in later Marie





wkomorow said:


> Poor Snowball. I bet the pea was painful because it was hard - try to put it in the microwave and let it soften and then see what happens. He has been through so very, very much lately. He probably is a little sad and probably a little tired too. And he was on some medication too, right. And meds can affect different dogs in different ways.
> 
> I sure hope he is back to himself soon.





MalteseJane said:


> I think that when the stiches are out he will start to feel better.





Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm hoping that Snowball is feeling better today. I know we're all worried about that special little boy. Sending lots of prayers.





Piccolina said:


> Checkingolice: to see how Snowball is doing today
> 
> rayerraying he is doing better every day
> 
> *


Thank you, everyone.

Well, I just called Dr. Strickland. He wants us to bring Snowball back into the office. He said when he checked Snowball's mouth yesterday that Snowball had some bad breath ... and, at that time he felt it might be coming from the remaining sutures in Snowball 's mouth.

However, Snowball still continues to be unusually quiet and not moving around since yesterday. So, he thinks to be on the safe side we need to bring him back in this afternoon. He said he wants to make sure a ittle infection isn't popping up in the area where some of the sutures have not yet dissolved. And, he said he wants to make sure that there isn't something metabolic going on.

I've been thinking on the same line as some of your thoughts posted above ... maybe the stitches are annoying him ... maybe he is depressed with not being able to feel comfortable playing with his favorite toy ... maybe the snap pea irriitated his gum. He hasn't had any pain meds the past couple of days ... but, yes, since it hasn't been that long ... maybe it's a side effect of that. 

He didn't eat all day. He isn't barking at all. And, his eyes seem a little out of focus.

My stomach is in knots. I HATE taking him in again. This has got to be stressing Snowball out to the max with all these doctor appointments. 

Dr. Strickland will not be there ... but, one of the other very experienced vets that we like, Dr. Kloer, will be checking Snowball out. 

I did request to Dr. Strickland that we be allowed to be in the room with Snowball ... and, he said that will be fine. With Snowball's regular exams we are always in the examing room with him ... but, on an emergency basis, we are usually waiting for him in the reception area. 

So, please, please ... for anyone reading this thread ... and, even if you don't post ... I would appreciate every prayer for my Snowball. I want to see the light at the end of the tunnel for Snowball. Again, in the past two months ... he has been diagnosed with MVD ... then he had the eye infection and had to wear the uncomfortable cone ... and, then the dental surgery. I just want him to be okay and go back to his happy self again.

Thank you for being here for us. His appointment is a six-thirty this afternoon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think his mouth must have been sore, too sore for a snap pea and that he was tired too. As for the bad breath....could it be that some food stuck in the gum or pocket somewhere? 

That happened to me with wisdom tooth extraction (done under general anesthesia but there were still a 'pocket' for food to get into, and it didn't get rinsed out. I hope that whatever is the problem it's minor and an easy fix Marie. sending good thoughts and prayers and hopefully tonite your mind will be at ease.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Snowball and hugs to you. I know you are worried.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> I think his mouth must have been sore, too sore for a snap pea and that he was tired too. As for the bad breath....could it be that some food stuck in the gum or pocket somewhere?
> 
> That happened to me with wisdom tooth extraction (done under general anesthesia but there were still a 'pocket' for food to get into, and it didn't get rinsed out. I hope that whatever is the problem it's minor and an easy fix Marie. sending good thoughts and prayers and hopefully tonite your mind will be at ease.





sdubose said:


> Sending prayers for Snowball and hugs to you. I know you are worried.


Thank you, Shelly, for the hugs and prayers. :tender:
I think you are right, Brenda. We did get the okay for the snap peas yesterday ... but, I think you are right. We are leaving in a few minutes. They will be taking lab tests and probably extend his antibiotic treatment tonight. An update later this evening. Thank you, Brenda, for the good thoughts and prayers.:tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor Snowball, I'll be praying and watching for a update. Hugs Marie


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying you find out its just something simple like the stitches annoying him or the snap pea hurt his mouth or some food lodged somewhere. Poor little guy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I'm about ready to go to bed I had hoped I would read a update on Snowball, now I'm worried. He has been through so very much I hope this is nothing serious. I'll be praying tonight for little Snowball and for you and Félix, I love you:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie did update on FB, and I will let her give you the details here, but the news was good. Snowball doesn't appear to have an infection and his labs were good. The Vet believes Snowball has a sore throat from the intubation tube. After the vet appointment, he did eat dinner and Marie said that he was resting.

I'm continuing my prayers for this sweet little boy.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Marie,

I'm keeping Snowball in my thoughts. I hope he just has low pain intolerance (tho I assure you mine (me not KT) is lower any dog's) and that makes him grumpy and lethargic and it's not something major. Keep us updated on his progress, kay ?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on Snowball, we're keeping you both in our hearts ♥


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie did update on FB, and I will let her give you the details here, but the news was good. Snowball doesn't appear to have an infection and his labs were good. The Vet believes Snowball has a sore throat from the intubation tube. After the vet appointment, he did eat dinner and Marie said that he was resting.
> 
> I'm continuing my prayers for this sweet little boy.


Thank you, Lynn, for helping me with the update. :smootch:

I am sorry I didn't get back here to update sooner. Felix and I didn't have dinner until midnight! Yes, midnight. Here it is after 2am already!

We were with Dr. Kloer until nine o'clock last night. We got there about six-thirty and didn't even have to wait long to see her. I had spoken to Dr. Strickland earlier to see what he thought we should do. Because we went later for Snowball's appointment ... and Dr. Strickland went home earlier ... we saw Dr. Kloer ... who is another wonderful vet that also knows Snowball very well.

Dr. Kloer examined Snowball and also personally did his labs. She spent close to an hour with us ... and, during that time I counted at least four times ... as she was examining Snowball ... that she lovingly kissed the top of his head.:wub::wub:

Thank goodness, Snowball didn't seem as stressed while we were there this evening. We waited at the office for the lab results and then Dr. Kloer came back and talked to us some more.

The lab results show some inflammation ... but, nothing to be alarmed about. Dr. Kloer thinks the pain and discomfort Snowball has been feeling is not from the gum areas where the teeth were extracted ... but, from his throat. That makes sense since she reminded us that while Snowball had been under anesthesia for two hours ... the tube had been in Snowball's throat, thus irritating that area. 

So, she wants us to put him back on Tramadol, twice a day for two days ... and, then once a day through Wednesday. She thinks that is why Snowball wasn't feeling well the night before and yesterday. And, that is why he wasn't interested in eating ... even soft foods ... because the throat has been sore.

She re-checked the gums and said the gums were healing nicely with no infection present. She did say that one of the sutures is probably bothering him ... but, that will be dissolving completely in a few days. 

I am sitting on the bed and typing in the dark on my i-Pad LOL ... so, it's not easy to read some of the lab results to you ... but, his GTT was up just one point ... along with a couple of other results that were a little high and/or lower ... however, Dr. Kloer said that is expected with the dental surgery and with Snowball having not been eating quite up to par.

The wonderful news is that he came home and ate his dinner! We did give him the Tramadol first though. So, Dr. Kloer was right that the Tramadol would probably help him eat more (soft foods) without feeling discomfort.

He is sleeping now peacefully. No little sighs or cries. 

Dr. Strickland or Dr. Kloer will be in touch with us tomorrow and for the next few days ... just to make sure he is okay. They love him, for sure!

So, after what seems like forever ... I think Snowball is finally on the mend now! 

Thank you, again dear friends, for all the prayers and positive thoughts ... I really believe they help.

Love and hugs to all of you. :tender::heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's wonderful news , Marie! Now you need to get some rest.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad that things are looking better. Hugs!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad to hear he is getting back to normal. Let's hope nothing but good news from now on.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wonderful news Marie...glad all is well or getting there. Did I mention this before here or on fb...I forget, but maybe Snowball would like pureed snap peas? while he's on the mend?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, it will be so wonderful once Snowball is back to his normal happy little guy:wub:
Snowball auntie promises soon you can have all the snap peas mommy will give.:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was so glad to read on FB that there was nothing to worry about. Poor Snowball. I can relate to him having had dental work done recently. Just the sutures bothering me was enough and my throat was fine. So I understand little Snowball being blue with the throat hurting and the suture bothering him. Sending extra hugs to Snowball.
View attachment 203705


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Checking in on Snowball, we're keeping you both in our hearts ♥


Thank you so much, Michelle. :tender: I think of you often ... and, with prayers that you are doing okay now. :heart:



Furbabies mom said:


> That's wonderful news , Marie! Now you need to get some rest.


Thank you, Deb.:tender:

Finally last night we all got a good night's sleep! Snowball was snuggled up close to me and slept peacefully all through the night. So, then of course, his Mommi slept well, too. 



Summergirl73 said:


> So glad that things are looking better. Hugs!


Thank you so much, Bridget. :tender: Hugs back to you. :wub:


wkomorow said:


> So glad to hear he is getting back to normal. Let's hope nothing but good news from now on.


Thank you, Walter.:tender:

I do have good news!! Snowball ate his dinner last night (chicken breast, sweet potatoes, broccolli, rice, and a little bit of organic no salt added chicken broth. And, he ate it all up! 

He slept through the night peacefully.

This morning he ate all of his scrambled egg. And, also enjoyed honey dew that I cut up into very tiny pieces. He licked up some honeydew juice, too! 

Around six-thirty this evening he took Felix for a walk! :HistericalSmiley: Snowball had Felix going back for the walk about three times in the same area ... so, that made me very happy that his energy level (Snowball's energy level ... not Felix ... LOL) was very good!

Snowball ate dinner earlier this evening ... and, ate everything. :chili:

I hated to put him back on the Tramadol ... but, we are following the doctor's orders. It does seem to be helping make his throat feel better. 

So, yes ... finally there is good news!!:chili:

Walter, thank you, again ... for being such a great uncle and checking in on Snowball. Your caring and support mean so much. :tender:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Good to hear he's doing better. Poor little guy has had a rough time (momma too!). Hopefully, it's all uphill from here!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It makes me very happy to hear how well little Snowball is doing. From past experience I know how happy it makes us when the little one have been through so much and then start to improve. It is so stressful when they are not doing well. You, Felix and Snowball all deserve a respite from problems. Luck sends nose licks to you and Snowball, and hugs from me.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> wonderful news Marie...glad all is well or getting there. Did I mention this before here or on fb...I forget, but maybe Snowball would like pureed snap peas? while he's on the mend?


Thank you, Brenda. :tender:

And, thank you for the suggestion about the pureed peas.That is so thoughtful of you to think what might help him.:tender: 

You might have missed in the past when I have posted that one of Snowball's favorite treats is snap peas ... that he loves chewing on the pod and discards the peas ... on the floor. :HistericalSmiley: The only time he will eat peas is if they are cooked. I don't think I explained clearly enough that when I offered him the snap pea the other day ... that he really didn't even bite down hard on the pod. I did think that maybe he bit on a pea ... however, I don't think so now. 

I changed my thinking on that after Dr. Kloer explained that it was his throat bothering him. She checked his gums (she really was touching them firmly) and Snowball didn't flinch. So, she said his gums were not tender.

Since back on the Tramadol he is doing fine. (he will only be on it a few more days)

Thank you so much, Brenda, for being here and on FB for Snowball. You are such a wonderful Auntie to Snowball. We love you. :heart::wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you Lord, it will be so wonderful once Snowball is back to his normal happy little guy:wub:
> Snowball auntie promises soon you can have all the snap peas mommy will give.:wub:


Darling Paula ... we love you so much.:heart::wub: Thank you so much for all the beautiful prayers, and love, and support. 

Snowball slept so peacefully last night ... which means that I did, too. He's been eating his meals without any coaxing. And, Snowball took his Poppi for a nice long walk earlier this evening! :chili:

Thank you, again, dear friend, for all you do. I love you, Paula. :heart:



MalteseJane said:


> I was so glad to read on FB that there was nothing to worry about. Poor Snowball. I can relate to him having had dental work done recently. Just the sutures bothering me was enough and my throat was fine. So I understand little Snowball being blue with the throat hurting and the suture bothering him. Sending extra hugs to Snowball.
> View attachment 203705


Thank you, Janine. :tender:

You and someone else on FB shared how the sutures can be annoying. And, yes, then his throat had been bothering him. I think Dr. Kloer picked up on his throat being sore after Felix and I told her his voice (bark) sounded weak. And, even though he wasn't barking that much ... he seemed to tire easily after a few barks. So, then it made sense what was really bothering him as far as discomfort and pain.

I gave Snowball his Auntie Janine's hugs. He loved them. :wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So nice to hear good news! Snowball is lucky to have you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lou's Mom said:


> Good to hear he's doing better. Poor little guy has had a rough time (momma too!). Hopefully, it's all uphill from here!


Thank you so much, Donna. :tender: 

Yesterday was a very good day! Snowball ate both of his meals right up! And, when Felix took Snowball for his walk ... he had Felix take him for two extra rounds! LOL And, he slept well last night ... which meant that I slept well, too.



wkomorow said:


> It makes me very happy to hear how well little Snowball is doing. From past experience I know how happy it makes us when the little one have been through so much and then start to improve. It is so stressful when they are not doing well. You, Felix and Snowball all deserve a respite from problems. Luck sends nose licks to you and Snowball, and hugs from me.


Thank you, Walter. :tender: 

I know you understand how stressful it can be when our fluff babies are not well. I remember the stress you were under when Lucky was not feeling up to par. 

Snowball is sending nose licks back to you and Luck ... and, hugs from me to you and Luck.



lydiatug said:


> So nice to hear good news! Snowball is lucky to have you


Lydia ... Thank you, so much. :tender:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So happy to see that little Snowball is doing so well again!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- so glad to hear the Snowball is doing better, that the Tramadol seems to be helping and that he is eating and resting comfortably.

Continuing my prayers for this special baby and for you too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy that things are improving for Snowball. Thought I wrote the other day on my iPhone but maybe it was to FB. Hoping every day brings more comfort and Snowball can just be Snowball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> So happy to see that little Snowball is doing so well again!!


Thank you! :tender:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- so glad to hear the Snowball is doing better, that the Tramadol seems to be helping and that he is eating and resting comfortably.
> 
> Continuing my prayers for this special baby and for you too.


Thank you, Lynn. :tender: The little rascal didn't eat his breakfast this morning. However, we'll see how he does on his walk. I think he will eat dinner. He is sleeping off and on right now ... but, he seems okay otherwise. I think it's just the Tramadol.

Ugh ... I asked Felix to please help prepare some of Snowball's dinner for this evening. And, guess what?? He went to sleep in the recliner chair ... and I am upstairs and smell something burning!! He is now in the kitchen scraping out the bottom of a burned pan!! M-E-N!! (well, Walter, that is most men:innocent And, I am supposed to try and not stress ... hah!


Snowbody said:


> So happy that things are improving for Snowball. Thought I wrote the other day on my iPhone but maybe it was to FB. Hoping every day brings more comfort and Snowball can just be Snowball.


Thank you, Sue. :tender: Well, read what I just posted to Lynn ... LOL. I guess I'll count my blessings and be grateful the house hasn't burned down! LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you! :tender:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least he tried. :w00t: Cooking is very tiring business, Marie. :innocent: Glad nothing worse happened.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so relieved to hear Snowball is doing well Marie, hope it is all up up up from here. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> I am so relieved to hear Snowball is doing well Marie, hope it is all up up up from here. :tender:


Thank you so much, Maureen. :tender:


----------

